# ASUS gegen GIGABYTE ?!? mit P45-chipsatz



## Digger (13. Juli 2008)

hey, ich möchte mir ein neues mainboard zulegen.

wie schon eben geschrieben, mit dem durchaus günstigen neuen P45 chipsatz.
es sollte definitiv nich mehr als 150€ kosten.

ich tendiere zur zeit zum asus p5q deluxe, da ich hier im forum schon viel gutes gehört habe.

allerdings seh ich auch viele user, die gigabyte boards besitzen.

nun meine frage an euch, welches board würdet ihr mir empfehlen 

danke schonma für die antworten,
gruß digger


----------



## riedochs (13. Juli 2008)

Ich bin mit meinem P35 von Giagbyte sehr zufrieden. Asus hat sich in letzter Zeit eben nicht so mit Ruhm bekleckert wenn man da an die Probleme einiger sehr teurer Baords denkt. Ich tendiere eher zu Gigabyte


----------



## Robär (13. Juli 2008)

Ich würde ASUS nehmen, der Support von GB ist einfach nur mies, zudem gehen die neuen GB P45 noch nicht sehr gut.


----------



## ExtremePlayer (13. Juli 2008)

ich würde auch zum Asus P5Q Deluxe greifen da mein aktuelles *EP35 DS4* nicht so kompaktibel ist mit meinen *OCZ Reaper X (800) 4GB*. Und ich mit dem board auch nicht soo zufrieden bin, allein von der belegung der anschlüsse (SATA,USB...)ich werde demnächst, dann auch umsteigen auf Asus.

Gruß ExP


----------



## Robär (13. Juli 2008)

Mein ASUS Maximus II ist schon seit Ewigkeiten bestellt, weiß bis heute nicht warum ick damals überhaupt zu GB gewechselt habe.


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar, Asus. Die P45-Boards von Asus sind Bombe. Habe ein P5Q Deluxe und bin so happy damit. 

Bei den P35 Boards war Gigabyte sehr gut mit dabei, aber ich denke die besseren P45-Boards kommen von Asus.

Gruß


----------



## Digger (13. Juli 2008)

also ich benutze 2 gb corsair dominator 8500, einen E8400, und werde mir im herbst eine 4870 1gb zulegen (vllt später auch als CF).

ach un das board sollte auch übertaktungsfreudig sein  zwar nich extrem zum benchen, aba zum normalen gebrauch, zb easy 4 ghz.


aber es hört sich ja schon eher negativ für gigabyte an


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2008)

Ich habe bisher immer nur Asus behabt und mein neues Asus Maximus 2 Formula ist bestellt; kommt hoffentlich schon am Dienstag.
Die Asus Boards sind gut, natürlich kann man immer mal Pech haben, das man Defekte hat, aber die gibts überall.
Mein Boards hatten jedenfalls noch keine werkseitigen Defekte gehabt und der Support ist auch hervorragend.


----------



## TheSomberlain (13. Juli 2008)

Ich empfehle dir das P5Q Deluxe, dieses Board haben mittlerweile mehrere Leute hier (Ich ebenfalls  ) und ich bin wunschlos glücklich!

Leider limitiert mein RAM das OC (Hab noch 667er Ram), aber bald gehts los^^

Zudem ist die Ausstattung echt schön umfangreich und die Verarbeitung wirklich sehr gut.

Zudem bemängel ich bei Gigabyte Boards immer, dass die Kühlerkompabiltät nicht so hoch ist wie bei Asus Boards (Hab einen IFX-14)


----------



## boss3D (13. Juli 2008)

Grundsätzlich halte ich ja das *MSI P45 Platinum* für das derzeit *beste P45 Board* _(siehe auch: Test d. P45 Boards > PCGH 08/2008!)_

Aber, wenn die Wahl zwischen Asus und Gigabyte liegt, dann würde ich momentan ganz klar zu Asus greifen. Viele Gigabyte-P45-Boards haben noch ein dermaßen schlechtes Beta-BIOS, dass gutes OCn damit kaum möglich ist!

Alternativ kannst du dich ja auch noch bei anderen Herstellern _(wie z. B. bei MSI, oder Foxconn)_ umsehen, oder warten, bis Gigabyte bessere BIOS-Versionen bringt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (13. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> also ich benutze 2 gb corsair dominator 8500, einen E8400, und werde mir im herbst eine 4870 1gb zulegen (vllt später auch als CF).
> 
> ach un das board sollte auch übertaktungsfreudig sein  zwar nich extrem zum benchen, aba zum normalen gebrauch, zb easy 4 ghz.



Also mit dem E8400 sollte jedes P45 Board die 4 GHz knacken können, selbst mein billig G33 Board bringt den E8200 auf 4 GHz und schafft ohne Spannungserhöhung FSB 510 MHz stabil.
Also ist es eigentlich wayne, aber was wirklich zur Zeit für Asus spricht ist der sehr geringe Stromverbrauch (bei idle und load). Ansonsten sollte eher der Geschmack und/oder die Ausstattung entscheiden.

MFG


----------



## Digger (13. Juli 2008)

@boss3d, was macht denn das msi interessant


----------



## Timsalabim (13. Juli 2008)

@boss3D: 
Ich habe zufällig die PCGH 08/2008 vor mir zuliegen und da ist das ASUS P5Q-Deluxe besser als das MSI P45 Platinum. Deswegen simmt deine erste Aussage nicht ganz. Es ist zwar sehr gut aber nicht das beste.

Ansonsten kann ich Boss3D nur zustimmen.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2008)

Timsalabim schrieb:


> @boss3D:
> Ich habe zufällig die PCGH 08/2008 vor mir zuliegen und da ist das ASUS P5Q-Deluxe besser als das MSI P45 Platinum. Deswegen simmt deine erste Aussage nicht ganz. Es ist zwar sehr gut aber nicht das beste.



Meine Aussage stimmt zu 100 %! Ich habe nämlich gesagt, dass das MSI P45 Platinum *MEINER MEINUNG NACH* (!!!!!!!!!!) das beste P45-Board ist und nicht "_dass es überhaupt das beste P45-Board wäre_".



Digger schrieb:


> @boss3d, was macht denn das msi interessant



Dass es bei vielem, was andere Boards bereits gut machen, noch eine Spur besser ist. 

*Soll heißen ...*
... gute Lüftersteuerung
... extrem gutes OC-Potenzial
... extrem hohe Spannungswerte sind einstellbar
... BIOS warnt bei zu hohem OC
... separate Diagnose-Box, die die Stromversorgung des Netzteils mißt, liegt bei
... die BIOS-Funktion "Multi-Step OC Booster", die die OC-Einstellungen erst nach einer gewissen Zeit während des Bootvorgangs lädt
... ein extrem OC-freudiges, stabiles BIOS
... sehr niedriger Verbrauch unter Windows
... umfangreiche Ausstattung
... effiziente, gute Headpipe-Kühlung

Man kann jetzt natürlich schnell sagen "Vieles von dem, und ein paar andere Dinge bietet das Asus P5Q Deluxe aber auch?!" In der Tat sind sich die Boards "MSI P45 Platinum" und "Asus P5Q Deluxe" sehr ähnlich. Mir gefällt eben das MSI eine Spur besser und da ich bereits ein Asus habe, dass bald dagegen ausgetauscht werden soll, will ich einfach mal einen anderen Hersteller ausprobieren.
_
PS an "Digger": Bitte meinen Namen in Zukunft richtig schreiben > "boss3*D*"_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Timsalabim (14. Juli 2008)

Sorry, ich sollte mal besser hinschauen.


----------



## boss3D (14. Juli 2008)

Timsalabim schrieb:


> Sorry, ich sollte mal besser hinschauen.



Kein Problem. Vielleicht habe ich es einfach ein Bisschen unverständlich formuliert ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Ecle (14. Juli 2008)

ExtremePlayer schrieb:


> ich würde auch zum Asus P5Q Deluxe greifen da mein aktuelles *EP35 DS4* nicht so kompaktibel ist mit meinen *OCZ Reaper X (800) 4GB*. Und ich mit dem board auch nicht soo zufrieden bin, allein von der belegung der anschlüsse (SATA,USB...)ich werde demnächst, dann auch umsteigen auf Asus.
> 
> Gruß ExP



Ich bin mit meim EP35-ds4 absolut zufrieden. Hab auch die OCZ ReaperX die laufen da super drauf. Ka wodrans bei dir liegt.


----------



## duff (14. Juli 2008)

nabend. 

habe eben mal nach dem ASUS p5q deluxe geschaut... da gibt es 2 varianten... 

*Asus P5Q Deluxe 136€


**[URL="http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1063273_-p5q3-deluxe-wifi-ap-n-asus.html"]Asus P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n*[/URL] *148€*
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/1063273_-p5q3-deluxe-wifi-ap-n-asus.html*
wo ist der unterschied? 

gibt es noch eine günstigere empfehlung (P45) ?


*


----------



## Digger (14. Juli 2008)

also p5q3 benutzt ddr3 ram und hat ne integrierte wlan karte.

du könntest dir das p5q pro (kostet um die 100€) anschauen, ich hab z zt noch den vorgänger p5k pro und bin sehr zufrieden 

@boss3D: sry


----------



## Dr.House (14. Juli 2008)

Habe ebenfalls Asus P5Q Pro. Geiles Board. Mein Quad macht drauf FSB 507.

Mit ner guten CPU sollten FSB 600 drin sein. Alles top.

Wenn du CF fahren willst,brauchst du aber X38 oder X48 wegen 2 x 16 Lanes.

Das P45 hat nur 2 x 8 Lanes.  bei ner hohen Auflösung  und Filtern soll sich das bemerkbar machen bei CF.


----------



## Digger (14. Juli 2008)

heißt hohe auflösung ÜBER 1650x1080 ? das is nämlich mein bildschirm
oder schon allg. ab 1280x1024


----------



## Dr.House (15. Juli 2008)

Ne, ab 1680x 1050 erst. (hab ich auch)

CF lohnt sich net. Mit einer Karte kannst du alles spielen. Jetziger Verbrauch bei gamen ~ 410 Watt. Mit 2 x 4870 hättest du bestimmt 550 Watt.

Kann nur Flatrate bei RWE empfehlen bei CF


----------



## Binn (15. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch am Überlegen welches Board ich mir hohlen soll entweder:

- MSI P45 Neo2, oder
- ASUS P5QPro

Ich tendiere eher zum MSI weil PCGH beim Test in der aktuellen Ausgabe 08/2008 den E6750 nur auf FSB 480 MHz bekommen haben. 

@Dr.House: Musstest du auch die Spannung erhöhen oder irgendwas besonders einstellen damit du auf FSB 500 MHz bekommen hast?

Mfg Robin


----------



## endgegner (15. Juli 2008)

Nimm bloß kein gigabyte board das frisst speicher und hat übelst probleme mit manchen graka ich habe gerade das problem!
ASUS solltest du nehmen!
Mein nächstes boardwir aauch ein ASUS!


----------



## Binn (15. Juli 2008)

Schon passiert Da ein Freund am Samstag zur mir zur Mini-LAN kommt, und mir seine neue Hardware vorstellt konnte ich es gar nicht erwarten und hab mir ein P5Q Pro mit Express bestellt damit es Freitag da ist.
Ich hoffe es war die richtige Entscheidung.

Mfg Binn


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2008)

endgegner schrieb:


> Nimm bloß kein gigabyte board das frisst speicher und hat übelst probleme mit manchen graka ich habe gerade das problem!



Zumindest die Speicherprübleme kann ich mit meinem nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## andi030 (16. Juli 2008)

Mein Asus P5Q E hat beim komponenten Test gequalmt und ich musste es wieder einschicken 1-4 wochen hätte ich warten müssen, habe es aber nun über den Widerruf gereget , kriege das geld und habe mir nun ein Delux gekauft , sollte heute ankommen ... kann dann berichten... .

Finde aber bis 4 Woche echt KRASS UNVERSCHÄMT!


----------



## duff (16. Juli 2008)

ok.

wo liegt dann jetzt der unterschied zwischen dem 

P5Q Deluxe

vs. 

P5Q Pro

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U


danke


----------



## Binn (16. Juli 2008)

Siehe hierPCGH - PCGH vor Ort: P5Q & Maximus II Formula - die neuen P45-Mainboards von Asus - 2008/05/P5Q-Serie_1.PNG

Das Deluxe hat im Gegensatz zum Pro:

- 2 anstatt einem LAN Anschluss
- Bisschen bessere Sound
- 16 Phasenstromversorgung

Meiner Meinung nach is dat den Preis aber nicht wert deswegen hab ich mir auch das Pro bestellt.
Und das übertakten geht auch fast genau so gut.

Mfg Binn


----------



## Digger (16. Juli 2008)

also auf jeden fall hat das deluxe ne viel geilere heatpipe (somit auch ne bessere mb kühlug)

dazu hat das deluxe statt einem pci x1 nen pci-e ( und somit drei graka anschlüsse)

sonstige unterschiede weiß ICH nich 




lol inner gleichen minute


----------



## duff (16. Juli 2008)

wow... welche geschwindigkeit...

habe ein sharkoon 5.1 headset. 
brauch man heutzutage noch ne extra soundkarte?


----------



## Binn (17. Juli 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> also auf jeden fall hat das deluxe ne viel geilere heatpipe (somit auch ne bessere mb kühlug)
> 
> dazu hat das deluxe statt einem pci x1 nen pci-e ( und somit drei graka anschlüsse)



Genau drei PCIe Steckplätze hatte ich vergessen.

Ja Heatpipe ist etwas größer. Ich finde den blauen EPU Aufkleber oder Lack extrem häßlich. soviel bringt der auch net. Aber wie gesagt Geschmacksache 

@Duff: Was hast du für ein MB?

Mfg Binn


----------



## mFuSE (17. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem P35 von Giagbyte sehr zufrieden. Asus hat sich in letzter Zeit eben nicht so mit Ruhm bekleckert wenn man da an die Probleme einiger sehr teurer Baords denkt. Ich tendiere eher zu Gigabyte





Na .. das gleiche kann man genausogut für Gigabyte sagen


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab beides - ein 35er von GB und ein 780i SLI von ASUS

Beide Firmen haben ihre guten und schlechten Momente
Aber meiner Meinung nach sind sie beide gute producer


----------



## Digger (20. Juli 2008)

so ich hab jetzt endlich mein p5q deluxe und hab mal erste OC versuche getartet.

ABER ich komm nich über 435 mhz FSB, bei 440 sagt mir orthos prime nen fehler. spannung liegtz bei 1,352V. ich habe speedstep und c1e support ausgeschaltet und loadline calibration an. hab ich so in einem forum gelesen, weiß nich genau ob es hier war  

mein ram isn corsair dominator 8500 2GBKit. und auf 2,2v, wie "vorgeschrieben".

wieso schaff ich nich mehr leistung??????????????????? 

gibts noch weitere tips die ihr mir geben könnt damit ich höher ocen kann? 

gruß digger


----------



## blub19 (22. Juli 2008)

du bist doch schon auf 3.9ghz, das ist doch sowiso mehr als genug wenn du mehr fsb willst, gibt es mehrere möglichkeiten: ram limitiert->mehr spannung/tauschen, nb limitiert-> mehr spannung, cpu limmitiert-> etweder hast du den fsb wall gefunden oder dein cpu macht bei dieser kühlung nicht mehr gesamttakt senk doch mal einfach den multi und verstuch es dan noch mal.


----------



## SilentKilla (22. Juli 2008)

Bin mit meinem P35-DS4 von Gigabyte auch im Großen und Ganzen zufrieden. Nur das es im übertakteten Zustand gerne mal mit Bootprobleme zu kämpfen hat.

Soll es aber ein P45 Board werden, würde ich ebenfalls, wie viele andere hier, zu ASUS greifen. Bin mir nur net ganz sicher ob P5Q Pro, P5Q-E oder P5Q Deluxe


----------



## Digger (22. Juli 2008)

also meine rqam spannung liegt bei 2,2V, corsair gibt 2,1-2,2 vor, und wegen der kühlung, mein prozi is auf wakü und im idle 33° und im load nich mehr al 45°

aba das mit dem multi versuch ich mal, kann ich denn wen ich den multi runter setze und einen höheren fsb erreiche, den multi wieder hochsetzen und der prozi arbeitet dann so sciher ? oda muss ich den mulit dann niedrig lassen?


----------



## TheSomberlain (22. Juli 2008)

Falls du nur ein FSB-Loch hast, dann wird der Prozzi mit höherem FSB wieder laufen, falls er jedoch am limit ist, wirst du den Multiplikator nicht wieder auf maximum stellen können, dafür musst erst wieder runtertakten!


----------



## Belatis (22. Juli 2008)

Wenn aber der Ram limitieren sollte, wozu gibt es dann Ram-Teiler? Oder sind die neuerdings nutzlos? Blick da irgendwie net durch. Hab bisher immer Ramteiler benutzt, sobald der Ram dicht gemacht hat.

Edit: Hab es selber in Erfahrung gebracht ^^: gibt ja nur sehr iedrige Ramteiler ab DDR-533/667 erst. Und das reicht meistens nicht.

MfG

Belatis


----------



## Stormbringer (30. Juli 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Na .. das gleiche kann man genausogut für Gigabyte sagen



irgendwie muss man einfach etwas glück haben.
bin ja auch kein asus-fanb0y, aber das maximus I verrichtet fehlerfrei seinen dienst.


----------



## thomers (30. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Ich hatte da direkt noch ein Frage zur P5Q Reihe (spez. Deluxe): stimmt es, dass die Lueftersteuerung fuer die CPU rech crappy ist, weil nur PWM Luefter geregelt werden udn 3-Pin Luefter torz entsprechenden Einstellungen im BIOS generell voll aufdrehen? Und wenn es so ist, trifft das auch auf das Maximus Formula zu?

mfg
Thomers


----------



## mFuSE (30. Juli 2008)

oh... das wäre intressant zu wissen 


Leider ist die Lüftersteuerung von meinem Gigabyte P35C-DS3r tatsächlich um Welten besser als die des Asus P5E-V ...

.. Dafür funktioniert das Asus auch noch nach 6 Monaten einwandfrei


----------



## riedochs (30. Juli 2008)

Bist aber anspruchsvoll


----------



## Phoenix1990 (7. Oktober 2008)

@digger
Asus ist zwar toll, aber wenn ich noch an mein p5n-sli denke, dass war "Die Speicherzicke" hoch 10, außerdem hatte ich bei allen Asusboards immer ein Bootproblem.
Gigabyte hat sich in den letzten Jahren stark verbessert und Msi bietet nachwievor stabile gute Borads an. Ich würde sagen, unterm Strich bekommst du bei allen Herstellern gute P45 Boards. Es ist bloß die Frage, was deine primären Interessen sind: Wilst du Overclocken??


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (28. April 2009)

Hi Jungs,

kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich an Stromsparfunktionen beim P45 DS4 von Gigabyte alles abschalten muss, das sich die CPU nicht runtertaktet im Windows? 

Bis jetzt habe ich nur die EIST Funktion deaktiviert, aber anscheinend reicht das nicht. Denn lt. CPU-Z taktet sich mein E6600 den ich auf 3,0 Ghz laufen hab immer auf 2,0 Ghz runter...


----------



## Lexx (28. April 2009)

Handbuch.. ?


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (28. April 2009)

Sorry aber das ich auf Englisch im Handbuch die richtigen Sachen finde bezweifle ich bei meinen Kenntnissen...keiner ne Ahnung auswendig was ich noch alles abstellen muss?


----------



## majorguns (28. April 2009)

Du must noch "CPU Enhanced Halt" auf Disablet stellen dann sollte die CPU nie runtertakten....


----------



## iVeDAkiLLa (28. April 2009)

Alles klar, werde ich heute nach der Arbeit testen, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

